# Dissapointed with BLI's warranty service



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have found Broadway Limited Imports product to be very good. Among the best! Their customer service also is very helpful and the best too. However, I have had an occasion to send in a locomotive for warranty repair. I have been told that it will be ten or eleven weeks before I see it returned. Add a few days on either end for shipping and maybe twelve weeks! I don't and I can't understand why it would take so long. They are a well established company and I assume a good company to work for. It was implied that the technical support was slow due to lose of technician/s. 
So here I sit waiting for my favorite steam locomotive and I miss it sorely. hwell:


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, I believe it's probably because they have so many units in for repair. I too love the BLI units for their looks and sound, however out of the four locomotives, only one hasn't make the long haul to FL. One made three trips before it operated properly, which was repaired free, except for shipping.

Seems to me their advertising excellence far exceed their actual performance.

Fred


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only had to send one in and it was gone for 10 weeks. I think they only have 1 or 2 techs. Not that big of an operation.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats bad about my experience is the problem was my fault. Operator error.
I was was having erratic running. Problem turned out to be me not inserting
plug from tender all the way in. Common problem with BLI steamers.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't sent in a problem loco for about six years now, and until then BLI's service was really very good. They even repaired one at-fault smoked decoder for nothing. However, I think there's a general malaise in the hobby: they find factories to make things that have quality control problems to the tune of about 15% failures/returns, and I'm beginning to fear it's even higher these days. It's cheaper for them, and better for cash flow, to simply deal with one returned (but purchased) locomotive in 4 or 5 and make the customer wait until a qualified repair person can deal with it and ship it back. In BLI's case, I think they hire someone for 10-15 hours every other week. That's why their refurbished page stays the same for many days until repaired locomotives and rolling stock are added for sale.

It's unfortunate....but as I said, it's really much more accepted in the industry, and practiced, than most of us would like.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have 9 BLI locos and haven't had a single problem with any of them? I have also replaced the traction tire wheel set on my PAs and E8s, as I hate traction tires.


----------



## berger (Mar 4, 2015)

*BLI warranty repair times*

I sent a SD40-2 in for warranty repair at BLI and they told me it would take about 10 weeks for repair. I also noticed something strange. From time to time I receive emails from BLI about their REFURB dept. has just been restocked with locos, train cars, etc. Who is doing the repair on the refurbished units and why not repair the units that have been there for weeks? Is it all about the $$$$$ and they don't care about the people who already spent good money on these units?


----------



## berger (Mar 4, 2015)

I sent a SD40-2 in for warranty repair at BLI and they told me it would take about 10 weeks for repair. I also noticed something strange. From time to time I receive emails from BLI about their REFURB dept. has just been restocked with locos, train cars, etc. Who is doing the repair on the refurbished units and why not repair the units that have been there for weeks? Is it all about the $$$$$ and they don't care about the people who already spent good money on these units?


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

berger said:


> I sent a SD40-2 in for warranty repair at BLI and they told me it would take about 10 weeks for repair. I also noticed something strange. From time to time I receive emails from BLI about their REFURB dept. has just been restocked with locos, train cars, etc. Who is doing the repair on the refurbished units and why not repair the units that have been there for weeks? Is it all about the $$$$$ and they don't care about the people who already spent good money on these units?


You must be talking about HO as they don't make a n-scale SD40-2 yet. Did you ever think that the part that your loco needed was out of stock. The refurbished units could have only need a slight adjustment. A friend brought over his ES44AC for me to look at before he sent it back. All it needed was a slight wiper adjust and now it runs perfect.


----------



## berger (Mar 4, 2015)

I was told it would be 10 weeks before I shipped it back to them. I did not realize I was in N scale discussion. I think their repair time is N or HO scale.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

It could be more along the lines of sending a customer a brand new locomotive, if they have in stock the exact same one sent in, rather than make a customer wait for a lengthy repair. Then, with that used locomotive, they do a little work on the side to do its lengthy repair and can then sell it as a refurbished unit.

Berger's lengthy repair time could be a combination of not having the parts needed in stock nor having a full replacement locomotive in stock.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

berger said:


> I sent a SD40-2 in for warranty repair at BLI and they told me it would take about 10 weeks for repair.


In my opinion having to wait 2-1/2 months for a warranty repair is ridiculously long. If something is being covered under warranty, that means it's still new enough that parts or replacement should be available. If the factory or service center can't give decent service, they shouldn't be offering it. BLI needs to either man-up or drop out! JMHO.


----------



## berger (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I still like BLI and will probably purchase more in the future. But they need to keep up with the other manufactures repair turn around time if they want to keep customers coming back.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> In my opinion having to wait 2-1/2 months for a warranty repair is ridiculously long. If something is being covered under warranty, that means it's still new enough that parts or replacement should be available. If the factory or service center can't give decent service, they shouldn't be offering it. BLI needs to either man-up or drop out! JMHO.


 So I guess they should all drop out, a friend sent a Kato SD40 in for repair sent back unrepaired, no parts. Bachmann does the same or you get a different model. Atlas has been out of some parts that I need for over 6 months. The problem is most parts come from China it takes a long time for a ship to make it to the US, if you can even get them made in the first place.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> In my opinion having to wait 2-1/2 months for a warranty repair is ridiculously long. If something is being covered under warranty, that means it's still new enough that parts or replacement should be available. If the factory or service center can't give decent service, they shouldn't be offering it. BLI needs to either man-up or drop out! JMHO.


The problem is that you're only considering the availability of parts, not all resources required. You also need a technician and available shop space. Business hate idle assets, so there isn't going to be a repair guy just sitting there waiting for your warranty work to come in. If they have enough warranty work to make a full time person (or more), then you go into the queue, and the repair estimate includes not just the time to fix your unit, but all the ones ahead of it. If there isn't a full time repair person, then you're waiting in line until the free someone up.

And, since the production has been moved offshore, they might even subcontract the work out, so you have to wait for them to inspect it, select a repair shop (maybe even solicit bids), and reship.

You are entitled to your own opinion, of course, but I really don't see anything unreasonable, given the current business model.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Since I'm just getting into N scale, this is good for me to know. So far, I've purchased only Intermountain and KATO locomotives and have had no problems, but will steer clear of Broadway Limited. 

Thanks for the heads up, guys.

```

```


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Since I'm just getting into N scale, this is good for me to know. So far, I've purchased only Intermountain and KATO locomotives and have had no problems, but will steer clear of Broadway Limited.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, guys.


Not so much a heads up, but one somewhat biased outlook. Consider their experiences, certainly, but don't let it be the sole basis for judgment. And especially consider the likelihood that you will NEED warranty service. 
Or whether a long wait for a return really amounts to anything more than a minor inconvenience. 

Personally, I think you'd be missing out on some great products if you avoid BLI.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not so much a heads up, but one somewhat biased outlook. Consider their experiences, certainly, but don't let it be the sole basis for judgment. And especially consider the likelihood that you will NEED warranty service.
> Or whether a long wait for a return really amounts to anything more than a minor inconvenience.
> 
> Personally, I think you'd be missing out on some great products if you avoid BLI.


Duly noted, CT. Thanks.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Interesting thread since I'm close to purchasing. From my research, BLI seems to have some of the best sound options in N scale, so I would hate to eliminate them because they are slow doing _free_ repairs.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

BLI had a bunch of DDC sound boards in the AC6000s with faulty voltage regulators. I'm sure this is just one problem that is slowing down warranty repairs. If it's something simple I always choose to do the work myself that way I know it's done right!


----------



## greenwizard88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I bought a ES44. It ran about 10 feet before the decoder let out the magic smoke.

BLI told me 14 weeks to repair, or a week if I wanted to take out the decoder and send them just the decoder to swap. The diesel was quite easy to open up, and it's been about a week and the decoder is in the mail, delivery is on Tuesday. I'm not super happy with the 14 week turn around, but I'm quite pleased that they were willing to at least offer an alternative; this far exceeds MTH who takes 14 weeks just to get back to you, and 6 months to do a repair.


----------



## berger (Mar 4, 2015)

They have sent me decoders in the past as well. This locomotive has a mechanical problem that is why I sent it to them. Due to their long repair time turnaround I no longer purchase BLI products. There are too many other companies out there that have quality products.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I went to Dibble's Hobby Shop in San Antonio and asked if they'd order me one and he said "no" -- they are having too many issues right now.

I stopped by HobbyTown on the way home and there was a BLI UP locomotive that I wanted. Of course, I couldn't resist. We ran it on the test track and I was impressed.

Took it home and ran it around my temporary layout for the afternoon. Then I was gone for a week and when I got home, I ran it some more with no issues. The next morning, it stopped. Still had sound and when I put it in reverse it ran fine. Forward, it sounded like it was accelerating but it wasn't turning the wheels and the motor wasn't running.

It just happened to be noon my time, 1pm their time so I called BLI and got right through with no holding. Turns out there are separate boards for forward and reverse in Paragon3. Same story -- 15 weeks out to fix. She then suggested I take it back to HobbyTown, which I did. They had a replacement at their distribution center and it should in Monday.

So 3 days -- but I'm not getting a locomotive with new boards, so I will likely have issues again. I made a deal with the manager -- if this one is bad, I get my money back and he will deal with BLI. We'll see.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

@jackpresley, What BLI loco are you purchasing, I have several and only had a problem with one of my AC6000. BLI sent me a new board, it was easy to replace and the loco now runs and sounds great. Two AC6000s pulling over 50 coal hoppers looks and sounds great.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

rrjim1 said:


> @jackpresley, What BLI loco are you purchasing, I have several and only had a problem with one of my AC6000. BLI sent me a new board, it was easy to replace and the loco now runs and sounds great. Two AC6000s pulling over 50 coal hoppers looks and sounds great.


BLI 3551, a UP GE ES44AC.


----------

